# NSW Sydney artificial reef 221011



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

There's a new reef in town, about 2km off South Head, so Gary and I headed out this morning at fox breakfast time.










An easy launch and uneventful trip out, although once we cleared the Head, there was plenty of reflected swell. Lots of bait balls on the way, we stopped for the first few, but drew a blank. We found the reef easily, although with a joggly sea, it was difficult to get a clear sounding.










In short, bugger all from many drops of the jig. After a suitable attempt, we headed over to The Colours, to find lots of fish on the sounder, but not eating jigs. Eventually something tiny grabbed my jig, and I pulled up a slimey, only to drop it right at the surface. A quick flick with a small plastic got me another, and he was sent out adorned to tempt the giant predators we knew were lying in wait.










Another hour of nothing ensued, so we headed in to the cliffs, and slow trolled our slimies all the way back to the Harbour, for nada.










Bugger.










For more info on the reef, check out the DPI site. http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... cial-reefs


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave looking at the pics of the yaks on that sea makes you appreciate the benefit of having a safety flag for better visibility.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , that last photo , you would wonder wouldnt you , shisssh :roll: :roll:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

They make a fine couple.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Some disturbing pictures there, Dave. I prefer the scantily clad foxes at Little Manly beach (or Sunshine Beach) over the ones you found.

All credit to you and Garry for being the first yaks to try out the new option. Not sure how to read your sounder image - is that bait?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't call them particularly foxy but it is interesting to see what happens when clothes no longer fit.
Maybe we should be targeting the slimies and hope for a by catch.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

MrX said:


> Not sure how to read your sounder image - is that bait?


The reef is a curious design, though I'm sure any amount of research has gone into it. It looks a little like a triumph of OH&S over marine biology, but perhaps it's the perfect substitute for natural rock?










Either way, from a fishing point of view, it looks like it's designed to look on the sounder like there's always fish on it, and to eat as many jigs as possible. The towers are 12m high, which is close to the top of my sounding, I'm really not sure there were fish there at all. In a glass out, it would be easier to see what's going on down there.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> Patwah wrote:
> "Does bugger refer to the bottom photo and ensuing action on the beach?"


The first caption on the bottom photo was:


> "David and Garry relax after a hard mornings fishing the new man-made reef"


Not sure why it was changed.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , the water temperature still looks a little cold to me, i thought it was up to 19 , but apparently not


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

paddy & Tom said:


> ...bottom photo


It's not a bottom photo, it's more like a profile. Does anyone want to see the bottom photo?

Didn't see you at Ken's Karate Club last night Tom, the rash still bothering you?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

glad to see the slimeys walking away unharmed at the end of the session and what a well timed photo, maintaining the barest modicum of good taste :lol:

that fox looked a bit worried, was Gary about to strip it up for bait?

sounds like a nice trip if a bit wobbly,

cheers


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

eric said:


> SBD, Gary looks a bit foxy at that time of day, but you look like a bag of crap. Great on water photos.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

It may be a faux reef but that's real fox darlink.

Maybe we were the first yaks to visit the reef but the fist yakfish offa it is still open.

Everything was in place at the Colours for something special. We were sitting over a huge biomass of slimies with two handsome specimens in tow. What I'm wondering is where was the Mr Beakie? I was excited at least.








Dave, were you trying to get another shot of someone getting rolled on the beach?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Dave,
I went to that link you put up under those 2 sun gods, but there's no more of those good photos. :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Hey Dave,
> I went to that link you put up under those 2 sun gods, but there's no more of those good photos. :lol:


Be careful what you wish for, Eric.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The new reef has only been in place for a couple of weeks, I'd suggest that it will take quite some time to establish a colony of marine life, and may be not be a great fishing spot for at least a year or 2. Good on you for having a go though..


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Dave looking at the pics of the yaks on that sea makes you appreciate the benefit of having a safety flag for better visibility.


Couldn't agree with Richo more with his observation!
That flag may well be the FIRST thing a power boat will see.....


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

YakCult said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > Dave looking at the pics of the yaks on that sea makes you appreciate the benefit of having a safety flag for better visibility.
> ...


while I agree with the need for safety I can't help but think its optomistic to think "they" will see a flag when "they" fail to see a 15 foot mast with open sail on an AI...

It wll get lively when the fish come in though....

cheers

John


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Davey G said:


> The new reef has only been in place for a couple of weeks, I'd suggest that it will take quite some time to establish a colony of marine life, and may be not be a great fishing spot for at least a year or 2. Good on you for having a go though..


Talked to one of the Fisheries boffins involved in the design and location of the reef and they actually believe it will be attracting pelagics almost instantly. He said bait will be attracted even before growth etc on the actual steel structure, and where there's bait.........................


----------



## downrigger (Feb 10, 2011)

Second hand report: plenty of juvenile kingies there on Saturday, around 60cm. Also one client drifting for flathead adjoining caught a numb ray and got a nasty electrical shock, his arm was still sore on Sunday.


----------

